# connection : operation timed out



## nader (Jan 16, 2018)

Sorry if that is in the wrong place I am a new member .

Always get this message : "Connection : operation timed out" 
why ?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2018)

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------

